# What vaccinations do pigs need when they are born?



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

What vaccinations do pigs need when they are born?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

iron shots.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I thought they only needed iron shots if they are born and live on concrete? Am I misinformed? I thought I read iron shots could kill a baby pig if they don't need it. Mine were born on dirt and growing up rooting in it.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Iron is only necessary if they're being raised in conditions without natural sources of iron such as on concrete or iron poor soils. If you're pasturing them then they probably get plenty of iron. If you're penning them, an old trick is to throw in a pail of dirt. They'll enjoy playing with it too. Of course, iron isn't a vaccine so that may not of been what you were looking for.

There are some multi-vaccines available for swine. Contact Jefferslivestock.com and look at what they have to offer. Realize that necessary vaccines differers region to region as well as how you are raising the pigs. In confinement they tend to do a lot more vaccination. Out on pasture less because the animals are not so crowded together. Look at what your exposure is. Contact your state dept of ag and see what they're recommending, if anything, for swine in your area.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you.

We're only wondering because two piglets from a litter we had in June have hard lumps on their back legs. We're giving the two penicilin shots. but were wonering if it was something we did by neglecting to vaccinate them as newborns.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Vaccinations are generally given after a few weeks (not as newborns) when the mother's antibodies start to fade. If they still have too many of Mom's antibodies, they don't get a chance to make their own and you have to give more boosters. Check directions on the vaccine.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

so here in the SE, NC to be exact, what do pigs need?...I buy weaned pigs, and raise them in a wooded pastured area until they are big enough to be pork chops....I do want mine castrated if they are males, but other than that do they need anything else?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Around here Erysyphilis is a problem if you do not vaccinate.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Check with the folks you bought the weaned pigs from, they may already be vaccinated, or only need the booster.


----------

